# Corydoras peleatus spawning



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Here are my really really low quality videos of my recent spawn, I'm kinda mad even that they turned out so badly, it was on my cell phone. Descriptions are on vid comments. Again I'm sorry for the low quality, but on the plus side you can see some of the characteristic traits of their mating and laying eggs. I ended up with 40 eggs, hopefully all fertilized and healthy.

I placed them in a floating breeder box and gathered the eggs by gently rolling them off the glass and onto my fingers, then doing the reverse onto the plastic. I squished 3 on accident at the back of the tank. Let's see if they hatch!

Corydoras paleatus spawning 1 of 3
Corydoras paleatus spawning 2 of 3
Corydoras paleatus spawning 3 of 3

You might want to shrink the window some, or back pretty far away from the computer. It sucks, I know, but the content is cool.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Well it looks like their first spawn was only mildly successful. Many of the eggs started to decay rapidly, and I would reckon it is because they are unfertilized. I'm going to keep watching. I did separate these from the rest of the tank so my snails and fish wouldn't eat fertilized ones. I think they will certainly try again.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

cannot open the link .... =_=


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay I'll fix that.

Corydoras paleatus spawning 1

You should be able to get to the other three from here.

Bad news though, most of the eggs got fungus on them and are not going to hatch. I'm either going to leave them alone next time or put them in a quick dip of anti fungus and anti bacterial QT. I let the snails eat them.

Some good news, though, is that my panda corys apparently have more babies. They must hide their eggs well as I've never seen them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's really neat!! Congrats on the pandas! They are my favorite cories! I just love them. I have the best time watching the little guys. I only have two babies that made it. I hope mine breed again!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

In my experience with several kinds of Cory's, pandas are really the easiest to spawn. They seem to do well when the tank is densely planted, and I think the Alternanthera that I had in there was a favorite place to put eggs.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------

